# emerge mit proxy (username/passwort)

## CptnCrunch

Halloechen !

Wir haben hier einen proxy der username/passwort verlangt. Was muss ich

da fuer emerge setzen, damit es damit klar kommt?

Danke im Voraus.

Uwe

----------

## meyerm

s. FAQ

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> How do I use emerge from behind a firewall? 
> 
> Edit the PROXY settings in /etc/make.conf. If that doesn't work, edit /etc/wget/wgetrc and edit http_proxy and ftp_proxy appropriately.
> ...

 

HTH, Marcel

----------

## CptnCrunch

Ich habe die Variable auf:

xxx_PROXY=username:passwort@proxy:port

gesetzt ... und siehe da es funzt.

Uwe

----------

## Konfuzius

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit the PROXY settings in /etc/make.conf. If that doesn't work, edit /etc/wget/wgetrc and edit http_proxy and ftp_proxy appropriately.
> 
> 

 

Nicht vergessen, es muss für rsync auch noch ein Proxy eingestellt werden, sonst bekommst du keine Paketinformationen übermittelt..

Gentoo braucht drei Proxysinformationen: rsync, http und ftp

----------

## meyerm

 *Konfuzius wrote:*   

> Gentoo braucht drei Proxysinformationen: rsync, http und ftp

 

Hmm, hoert sich plausibel an  :Smile: . Aber ich habe bisher noch nie einen Proxy vor meiner Nase gehabt, der rsync an sich reissen wollte. Viele nehmen sich noch nicht mal ftp. Das kann natuerlich einerseits an der Kompetenz der Admins liegen, dass sie meinen diese Dienste werden eh nur selten genutzt und ueberwachen darf ich eh nicht  :Razz:  oder an deren Doofheit dass sie gar nicht wissen, dass sowas in Ihrem Netz existiert...  :Wink: 

Ne, mal ernsthaft: Ich habe wirklich noch nie einen rsync-Proxy gesehen und habe daher auch nicht angenommen, dass so etwas im RL existiert.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

